# Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht



## goldfasan25 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen Habe mal eine Frage und zwar Habe einen 40000 Liter Teich mit
hohem Koi Besatz ca. 40 Tiere  in den Größen zwischen 15cm bis ca. 60cm meine
Filteranlage ist ein Biotec 36  UVC-Proclear 110 Filterpumpe ist eine Promax 20000
außerdem einen Oase Swim-Skim 40 an dem Biotec 36 habe ich einen IBC-Tank
Angeschlossen mi 100er KG Rohren der Tank ist so angeschlossen das das Wasser
von unten nach oben steigt im Tank ist eine Medienauflage darauf liegen 3 Wabenblöcke
von 1100x300x300 darauf eine grüne Matalamatte und eine Japanmatte außerdem ca.40kg
Granulat Pflanzen sind auch im Teich ca. 25 Stück habe 3 Tiefen im Teich 130cm einen
Flachbereich mit ca. 40cm Tiefe der Größte teil vom Teich ist aber 200cm Tief
mein Teichwasser ist nicht so klar wie ich es gerne hätte würde der IBC vielleicht mehr
bringen wenn er mit einer separaten Pumpe bzw.UV-Klärer laufen würde? oder habe ich
die falsche Bestückung im IBC ? oder ist die ganze Filteranlage weniger geeignet ?
über Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen hoffe habe mich halbwegs verständlich
ausgedrückt schreibe zum erstenmal hier im Forum 
Liebe Grüße Goldfasan 25


----------



## scholzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

 Goldfasan und :willkommen im Forum...
Hab deinen Titel mal leicht gepimpt und dich ins richtige Forum verschoben... 
Am besten du machst mal ne Skizze wie die Filteranlage aufgebaut ist und wo das Wasser lang läuft.
Ich denke mal, das du einen besseren Vorabscheid benötigst....Aber kenn mich mit dem Biotec nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## goldfasan25 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort werde in Kürze ein paar Bilder machen
Gruß Goldfasan25


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Goldfasan 
Hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen?--> ist persönlicher als der Nickname.

Deine Filter/Pumpen/UVC Kombination in Verbindung mit einer seperaten zum Schluß geschalteten Biokammmer im IBC funktioniert auch in Verbindung mit dem Biotec.
Meine Empfehlung für die Medienbestückung im IBC ist Helix! - Fülle den IBC Tank 2/3 des Fassungsvolumens mit diesem Medium und setze zusätzlich eine ausreichende Belüftung in den IBC Container.

Ein guter filter ist eigentlich in 2 Grundbereiche eingeteilt.. Zum einen wäre dies die mechanische Reinigung des Wassers (in Deinem Fall mit der Scrennmatic des Biotecs, wenn Sie ausreichend funktionieren sollte) und zum anderen über eine Biologische Reinigung via Bakterien, damit die schädlichen und überschüssigen Nährstoffe im Wasser umgewandelt werden können (in Deinem Fall dann über die Schwämme im Biotec und des dann mit Helix befüllten IBC)
Wieviel Liter fasst den Dein IBC?! -> wie gesagt, gefällt mir Deine Medienbestückung im IBC nicht und hier ist Verbesserungsbedarf (wie zb. oben beschrieben)und dann müsste es klappen.

Ich selbst hatte bis vor einer Woche den kleineren Bruder des Biotec36 im Einsatz (Biotec 18 SM), den ich mir erst vor einem Jahr neu gekauft hatte.. Jetzt habe ich m ir selbst eine Filteranlage via 4 in Reihe geschalteten 200 Liter Regentonnen gebaut , die u.a. auch mit dem Helix bestückt sind. Der Wartungsaufwand könnte jetzt nicht geringer sein. Hatte zwar mit dem Biotec auch so klares Wasser, aber mit diesem Filter deren Biovolumen nun das 3-fache hat, kann ich meine kis nun 4mal täglich füttern und obwohl mein Teich den ganzen Tag in der sonne steht, ist nun das Wasser noch klarer als vorher und das gerade mal nach einer Woche inbetriebnahme des neuen Filters.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Goldfasan

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Jens bedingt anschließen......... 

Denn:

Zum Abbau der Nährstoffe benötigst du wie hier im Forum schon x mal geschrieben:

 Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen........ 


Am besten ist, du reichst erst mal deine Bilder nach, das hilft uns um dir besser helfen zu können........


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

@Olli: Ja stimmt! - ausreichende Bepflanzung setze ich generell vorraus


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Na,

dann sollte er vllt. erst mal von 25 auf 250 Pflanzen aufstocken..........


----------



## goldfasan25 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Zusammen möchte mich bei allen die mir zu meinem Filterproblem was geschreiben
haben sehr Herzlich Bedanken Problem war ja Biotec 36 mit einem IBC-Tank 1000Liter
werde den IBC mit Helix bestücken würde die Filterung eigentlich noch besser laufen
wnn der IBC mit einer eigenen Pumpe laufen würde? Aquamax 10000 zum Beispiel
Bilder werde ich in Kürze noch Reinsetzen
Liebe Grüße     Goldfasan 25      Jochen ist mein richtiger Name


----------



## scholzi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hi Leute
@Jochen
du kannst nicht einfach "dreckiges"Teichwasser in deine Biokammer pumpen!
Du brauchst die Vorfilterung vom Biotec oder du baust extra eine.


----------



## ebo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo.

Ja. 
Weil du filterst deinen kpl. Teich im Moment alle 2 Stunden. Wenn du nun eine extra Pumpe an den IBC hängst dann filterst du wesentlich mehr pro Stunde. Rechnen habe ich nun keine Lust ist schon spät 

Vorraussetzung ist allerdings dass du dann vor den IBC eine Vorabscheidung installierst.

Pflanzen sind sicherlich schön aber ich habe zb kaum Pflanzen, trotzdem klares Wasser und top Wasserwerte.  
Mein Wasser wird aber 1x stündlich umgewälzt. Und kein Helix sondern andere Filtermedien. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal eine 10.000 Pumpe kaufen. DIe Vorabscheidung selber bauen oder einen Compactsieve kaufen und den IBC dahinter. 

Hast du einen BA? Ev. bleibt viel Dreck am Teichboden liegen? Die 40 Koi ********n dir mit SIcherheit mächtig die Bude voll. Also meiner Meinung nach muss der Intervall der Filterung erhöht werden. Und zwar einen extra Kreislauf weil der Oase sonst überfordert ist. 

lg
ebo


----------



## goldfasan25 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo noch mal also mein IBC hat einen Bodenablauf  eine Aquamax 10000 liegt noch in der Garage
Habe gerade mal geschaut was Helix kostet 100 Liter ca. 80 Euro ganz schön Teuer müsste dann 
ja ca. 600 Liter Reinpacken sollte das Helix frei Schwimmen ? dann muß auch noch was vor dem
110er Auslaut bzw Einlauf   Gruß  Jochen


----------



## ebo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Ich meinte BA im Teich. Nicht im IBC. 

Sorry mit Helx kenn ich mich nicht aus. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist mach Lava rein. Hat ein Freund von mir und top Wasserwerte.
Wichtig ist aber die Vextra Vorabscheidung. Sonst wird der IBC mit Dreck vollgepumpt.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Kaje (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

@Jochen:

Das Helix sollte und wird dann in Deinem IBC frei schwimmen, wenn dies mit Bakterien angesiedelt ist. --> vorher schwimmt es auf der Wasseroberfläche. Deshalb müsstes Du vor das Ablaufrohr einen Schutz bauen, damit Dir  das Helix nicht über den Ablauf des IBC in den Teich abhaut. 
Dieses Problem hatte ich letzte Woche bei meiner neuen Filteranlage und der Erstinbetriebnahme mit Helix auch und habe dies dank der tips  hier im forum wie folgt gelöst.. Schieb auf das Ablaufrohr einen 2. Rohr drüber, was so lang ist, wie Dein IBC breit ist unnd mach das andere ende mit hilfe eines Filterschwamms oder sonstiges zu.. dann borhst du ringsrum unzählige Löcher in das Rohr, die natürlich kleiner sein müssen, als Dein Helix... Klappt wunderbar!


Schau hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/64744&d=1274723323


----------



## goldfasan25 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Kaje super sache mit dem Auslaufrohr ist es eigentlich egal Helix weiß oder schwarz?
Hallo ebo mit Lavagestein würde es bestimmt auch gehen gibt es da ei Bestimmtes
und wenn ja wo kann man es kaufen ?
Dank euch Beiden Gruß Jochen


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo,

auch wenn die oasefreunde jetzt in die luft gehen....dein oasefilter ist für die größe vom teich nur ein sehr teures spielzeug.
für den kaufpreis hättest du für 3 teiche einen filter bauen können.

so würde ich den teichfilter bauen.
ein vernünftiges spaltsieb , tauch uvc mit 45 watt ,ibc mit 30 bis 40 meter patronen und ein ibc mit 200 bis 300l helix.
am filter sollten noch ca. 20000 liter ankommen.(drosseln kann man immer)....es gibt auch pumpen die man regeln kann.

ich selber bin ein großer freund von teichpflanzen und habe eine menge in meinem teich.
je nach koibesatz, kann man pflanzen ohne ende einbringen, aber sie werden nie langen um das nitrat abzubauen.
bei meiner kleinen überbesetzten pfütze baue ich das nitrat über einen langen bauchlauf ab. dieser ist üppig mit pflanzen bestückt und die pflanzen sitzen in lavasteinen.
hier laufen nur 100l die stunde durch und dort bilden sich anaerobe zonen.

man kann aber auch für recht kleines geld fertige nitratfilter kaufen.

ps. verkauf dein oasefilter in der bucht und bau dir für das geld was vernünftiges selber


----------



## Kaje (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> auch wenn die oasefreunde jetzt in die luft gehen....dein oasefilter ist für die größe vom teich nur ein sehr teures spielzeug.
> für den kaufpreis hättest du für 3 teiche einen filter bauen können.
> ...




Hallo Maritim,

ich glaube, dass dies hier im Forum schon mehreren so ergangen ist (mir inbegriffen), dass man zuerst viel Lehrgeld für teure Kompaktfilter für zb. OASE ausgegeben hat, die vieles Versprechen und erst danach feststellt, dass diese an den teuren Kompaktfilter gestellten Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden können und dann erst selbst aktiv wird und einen eigenen Filter baut, der dann auch diesen Erwartungen gerecht wird.

Warum ist dies so, dass man zuerst Lehrgeld für teure Filter wie zb. OASE zahlen muss?!  Ganz einfach.. Im Grunde sind die Kompaktfiltersysteme von OASE garnicht mal so schlecht, da diese eigentlich so konzipiert sind, dass diese für jedermann verständlich bedient werden können und dadurch eine breite Kundschaft bedient werden kann.
Hier ist das Problem, da diese Kundschaft in 2 Gruppen eingeteilt werden kann.

Die 1. Gruppe dieser teuren Kompaktfilterkundschaft möchte einfach nur halbwegs sauberes Wasser, ohne sich intensiv mit dem Innenaufbau einen filters beschäftigen zu müssen... dieser soll halt ohne wenig Aufwand und Störung funktionieren und sehr klein sein, dass dieser nicht stört.

Die 2. Gruppe sind meist Leute (und da gehöre auch ich dazu), die meist sehr Technik interessiert sind, aber bei dem ersten angelegten Gartenteich zuwenig bzw. garkeine Erfahrung mit Filtertechnik usw. haben und sich zumindest mal erkundigt haben, welche Grundvorraussetzung ein Filter haben muss. Nach Anschaffung des teuren Kompaktfilters und den vielen Versprechen, die einem vor dem Kauf gemacht werden, ist man nach der Anschaffung zwar begeistert, da das Wasser klarer wird, aber erkennt im laufe der Zeit, dass hier und da konstruktive Schwachstellen festzustellen sind. Danach überlegt man sich diesen Filter selbst zu optimieren, um diese Schwachstellen des Herstellers selbst auszubügeln und versucht sich im internet mit gleichgesinnten auszutauschen und saugt nach und nach immer mehr wissen auf, bis man sich anschließend aufgrund des nun vorhandenen Wissens über den richtigen Aufbau einer Filteranlage dazu entschließt, nun selbst einen Filter für weniger Geld zu bauen und die Erkenntnis gewinnt, bisher teures Lehrgeld gezahlt zu haben.

Ohne diesem Forum, wäre  auch ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, den filter für weniger Geld zu bauen und hätte wahrscheinlich bis heute gedacht, dass OASE das Maß aller Dinge ist.
--> Jetzt bin ich ja dank Euch schlauer


----------



## goldfasan25 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Maritim hast schon Recht noch mal würde ich den Oasefilter nicht kaufen wo mein Teich noch
20000 Liter hatte war der Filter wunderbar zu der Zeit waren auch noch keine 40 Kois im Teich
den IBC mit Helix zu Bestücken ist auf jedenfall eine Überlegung Wert nur wenn das Wasser dann
immer noch nicht richtig klar wird dann habe ich ca. 500 Euro ausgegeben für nichts
Gruß an alle Jochen


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Servus Jochen

Nur zur Aufklärung:

__ Hel-X dient nur dazu eine Besiedelungsfläche für Nitrit in Nitrat umwandelnde Bakterien zu Verfügung zu stellen 

Keinesfalls hat es die Aufgabe grünes Wasser zu beseitigen ....

Dazu sind in erster Linie ein guter Grob/Vorabscheider und die vielen Pflanzen im Teich zuständig ......


----------



## goldfasan25 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Helmut 
Stimmt schon was du sagst kenne aber auch Teiche die garkeine Pflanzen haben aber kristallklares
Wasser Teiche laufen allerdings über große Schwerkraftanlagen Marke Eigenbau 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo helmut,

ich denke auch, das es immer sehr verwirrend ist, wenn man von filtern bei teich spricht.
eigentlich ist filter der falsche ausdruck und normal müsste man von einem bakterienreaktor sprechen. mir fällt kein besserer name als bakterienreaktor ein.

ich bin nach einigen jahren koiteich der meinung, das es im grunde keinen filter gibt der klares wasser macht.
es gibt  die variante mit dem vliesfilter , der nichts anderes macht als nur schwebestoffe aus dem wasser zu entfernen.
allerdings stößt der vliesfilter bei extremen auftreten von schwebealgen auch ein seine grenzen und dann muss eine uvc zur unterstützung zugeschaltet werden
es bleibt einen nur übrig, das man den fadenalgen/ schwebealgen die nährstoffe entzieht.
bei einem großen besatz an fischen, wird man es alleine mit pflanzen nicht schaffen, das die nährstoffe aus dem wasser kommen.
hier muss man bedingungen für die bakterien schaffen, wo nährstoffe abgebaut werden können.


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo jochen,

muss dir recht geben!
im grunde ist es auch einfacher bei den koiteichen die wie ein schwimmbad aussehen, das man den schmodder aus dem wasser bekommt.
aller dreck sinkt zum tiefsten punkt und wird über einen filter (trommelfilter /vliesfilter) sofort aus dem kreislauf gezogen. der biologische teil vom filter bekommt keinen dreck ab und wir dadurch total entlastet.
meist hängen an den anlagen noch große abschäumer und nitratfilter.
oder die anlagen sind so groß von der dimension, das es stellen gibt, wo nitrat abgebaut werden kann. dem ganzen kann man noch einen drauf setzen,wenn eine ozonanlage dran hängt........ dann sieht das wasser wie luft aus.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Servus Peter

Bin ganz deiner Meinung 

Bei Überbesatz kann kein, von mir angedachter Filter Algen verhindern ....

Aber da wären wir bei Überbesatz .....

Wenn man schon sich nicht im Zaum halten kann, sollte man aber auch dementsprechend Vorsorge tragen ... externe Pflanz- oder bepflanzte Bodenfilter würden sich anbieten ...

Nur zum vergleich ...

Bei Schwimmteichen empfiehlt man 2/3 bis 1/2 Teichfläche mit Repositionspflanzen auszustatten, ob man jetzt schwimmt oder nicht ... warum gibt es nicht so Richtlinien für Koiteiche .... Überbesatz hin oder her ... man sollte vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen 

Ich habe für meinen geplanten Koiteich auch eine große bepflanzte Fläche und einen externen Pflanzfilter vorgesehen ....

Lieber ein bisserl übers Maß schießen beim Bau ... als im nachhinein nachbessern zu müssen ....

Aber Koi :drunk läßt manche in Euphorie schwelgen und jeglicher Vernunft walten ....


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo helmut,

zu groß kann nie schaden, damit man genügend reserven hat.

nur die große preisfrage ist, ab wann der überbesatz erreicht ist?
aus dem bauch würde ich sagen, das bei 30 m³ mit 6 oder 8 *großen* koi, die nährstoffe mit einer großen pflanzenfläche im teich abgebaut werden können. voraussetzung ist natürlich, das die vorabscheidung und filteranlage ( ich nenne es bioreaktor) ausreichend dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Servus Peter

Was verstehst du unter


> mit 6 oder 8 großen koi



Habe mir gerade überlegt wie sich bei meinem 70m³ Teich diese Anzahl von 80 - 90cm großen Koi machen würde ...... 

Ich wäre im Sinne der Koi unglücklich .... die könnten sich nicht bewegen ...

Mein zukünfitger Teich hat die Abmeßungen von 12 x 6 Meter und ein Drittel ist ~ 2,50 Meter tief ....

Also 5 von diesen "Monstern" würde ich vielleicht noch als gerade noch angemessen betrachten ....

Vielleicht gehöre ich nicht zu den "richtigen" Koi-Teichlern ... aber ich bin der Meinung ... nicht der "Sammeltrieb" sollte vorranig sein .. sondern die tiergerechte Haltung ..... 

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt ... aus Kostengründen kauft man 20 - 30cm Koi ... manche auch weniger große ... klar die sieht man nicht ... man kauft und kauft .... aber keiner bedenkt dabei ... was ja auch jeder will einen "Showkoi" mit 80-90cm ... das diese in sein "Teichlein" net passen ... jetzt hat er auf einmal 20 Koi im Teich ... und weiter .... keulen ... verkaufen ... 

Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg ...

Aber der Wettbewerb der Koikichis ist im Gehirn festgebrannt ......

Sorry Peter ... auch wenn ich mit meinem Rundumschlag auch Dich erwischt haben sollte ...

Aber ist meine Meinung ....

Vielleicht kann ich dem einen oder anderen User die Augen öffnen .....

Tiergerechte Haltung sollte im Mittelpunkt stehen ... und das auch für zukünftige Entwicklung der Koi ... voraus schauend die Tiere betrachten


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo helmut,

natürlich hast du mich voll erwischt.
leider hatte ich als anfänger die falsche beratung bekommen.
mir wurde gesagt, das ich 15 koi auf 10m³ nehmen soll.
davon würde wahrscheinlich die hälfte im laufe der jahre draufgehen(das wäre so üblich)
habe bis jetzt nur einen koi verloren und nun muss ich durch technik alles ausgleichen.
aber bald gehen 8 koi zu einem guten bekannten, der sich einen teich anlegt.
wäre ich früher auf das forum gestosen, dann würden keine koi in meinem teich schwimmen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Ach Peter ... das war nicht meine Absicht 

Sorry ... du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen    

Ist ja nur meine Auffassung von Koi-Teich ..... 

Ist schon ok ... du mußt dich mit deinem Teich auseinander setzen 

Das ist gut so ... 

Und ich bin sehr froh das du hier bist ... deine Meinung ist mir wichtig 

Deine Erfahrung ist hier mit Gold nicht aufzuwiegen ....


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo helmut,

das war keine rechtfertigung!
es kann ruhig jeder lesen, das es ein fehler ist, wenn man einem verkäufer blind vertraut!
ich war auch einer der vielen, der einen filter-eimer  für teures geld gekauft hat.

ein forum was es heute leider nicht mehr gibt, hat mir viel geholfen und ich habe biofilter um biofilter gebaut, das meine koi gutes wasser haben.
nochmal optimiert wurde die sache durch den vliesfilter und der ozonanlage.


mit stolz kann ich sagen, das mein wasser im teich besser als unser leitungswasser ist.
meine fische sind gesund und munter. habe keinen stress mit krankheiten und für meinen geschmack viel zu klares wasser ( ich mag normal eine leichte natürliche trübung)
mit fadenalgen und schwebealgen habe ich auch keinen stress, weil sie bei mir so gut wie nicht vorhanden sind.

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaber*.....der teich ist viel zu klein! und darum kommen einige koi raus.
6  koi mit 25 bis 35 cm kann ich gerade noch so mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren und wenn ich ulla überreden kann, dann bleiben nur noch 4 koi im teich.


----------



## goldfasan25 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Zusammen
Hier sind die Versprochenen Bilder kommen zwar glaube ich auf Seite 1 habe es erst gesehen wo
ich die Bilder schon Runtergeladen hatte Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit den Bildern etwas Anfangen
Liebe Grüße Jochen


----------



## goldfasan25 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo
Habe hier noch 3 Bilder
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Servus Jochen

Wenn ich deine Bilder richtig interpretiere, hast du eine gepumpte Filteranlage 

Lt. Pumpenkennlinie fördert deine Promax 20000 dann bei 1 Meter höhe (denke du mußt aber ein bisserl höher pumpen) ~ 12.000 Liter ...
vielleicht noch ein bisserl weniger, wenn du keinen 2" Schlauch drann hängen hast 

Das ist zu wenig ... wie auch Ebo schon angemerkt hat 


			
				Ebo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ja.
> Weil du filterst deinen kpl. Teich im Moment alle 2 Stunden. Wenn du nun eine extra Pumpe an den IBC hängst dann filterst du wesentlich mehr pro Stunde. Rechnen habe ich nun keine Lust ist schon spät
> ...



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen 

Auch Peter (maritim) schreibt dazu


			
				Maritim schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> auch wenn die oasefreunde jetzt in die luft gehen....dein oasefilter ist für die größe vom teich nur ein sehr teures spielzeug.
> für den kaufpreis hättest du für 3 teiche einen filter bauen können.
> ...



Würde mir, wie auch Peter meint einen ordentlichen Siebfilter zulegen, dein Oase ist mit der angedachten Pumpenleistung am Ende


----------



## goldfasan25 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Morgen Helmut
Meinst du ich müßte eine stärkere Pumpe haben ? Schlauch zur Pumpe hat 2" 
Ich könnte den IBC ja auch separat laufen lassen habe noch eine Aquamax 16000 und eine Aquamax 10000
eine Bitron 72 ist auch noch da wie findest du den Compact Sieve 2  250 Mikron den gibt es schon für 180 Euro  Gruß Jochen


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo jochen,

ich würde sogar noch einen schritt weitergehen.

nimm 2 von den ibc tonnen und mache die vorabscheidung mit dem von dir angedachten spaltsieb (kann man auch selber bauen). sollte das spaltsieb es nicht bewältigen können, dann kannst du ein zweites parallel anfahren. aber normal müsste das von dir angedachte spaltsieb langen.

ich würde mit zwei pumpen arbeiten. eine für den skimmer und eine für den boden.

wie ich schon sagte.....der erste ibc als patronenfilter, weil du hier zur biologie auch einen art feinfilter hast. 
durch die spaltsiebe kommt noch eine menge dreck und der bleibt an den patronen hängen.
den zweiten ibc wurde ich als rieselfilter machen, der braucht absolut keine wartung und ist für kleines geld schnell gebaut. 
der rieselfilter ist einfach unschlagbar von der leistung. er schlägt k1 ruhend oder k1 bewegt um längen und darum benötigst du weniger an k1.

die zweite variante ist sehr teuer. 
du könntest dir einen vliesfilter oder trommelfilter kaufen.
da kommt so gut wie kein dreck an den biologischen teil vom filter.
hier würde dann ein riselfilter als biologischer teil mit maximal 300l k1(ich würde es sogar mit 200l k1 versuchen) locker langen.

allerdings sind trommelfilter und rieselfilter teurer spaß.

ich persönlich habe auch viele jahre mit einem siebfilter gearbeitet und gute ergebnisse erzielt.
mittlerweile habe ich einen vliesfilter und mein biologischen teil vom filter nimmt nur noch die hälfte vom platz ein.

ich vergleiche es mal mit der spülmaschine....wer einmal eine spülmaschine hatte, der wird nie mehr sein geschirr von hand waschen.


----------



## goldfasan25 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo maritim
vielen dank für deine vorschläge 
gruß jochen


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo jochen,

habe noch einen vorschlag für dich.

hier wird etwas verkauft, was ich besser als ein spaltsieb finde.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=282373
den sprifi 4  könntest du in dem ibc super integrieren und die sache ist recht wartungsfrei.
und der zusätzliche höhenunterschied für das spaltsieb würde auch wegfallen, wo einiges an pumpenleistung verloren geht.

@ moderatoren
ich möchte jetzt auf keinen fall werbung machen und ich kenne den user auch nicht!
falls es nicht erwünscht ist, könnt ihr den beitrag gerne löschen.


----------



## goldfasan25 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

hallo maritim
danke für den tipp


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Servus

@ Peter: Paßt schon .... 

@ Jochen: Würde Peter`s Vorschlag konkretisieren .... Sprick baut 1a Teichtechnik


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*



> @ Jochen: Würde Peter`s Vorschlag konkretisieren .... Sprick baut 1a Teichtechnik



nur weil ein gebrauchter sprifi 4 im forum verkauft wird, bin ich auf den gedanken gekommen. neu waren sie mir immer zu teuer


----------



## goldfasan25 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Zusammen
Möchte mich nochmals bei allen für die Tollen Vorschläge Bedanken finde es echt Super
das es so ein Teichforum gibt habe übrigens heute 5 Kois Verkauft will meinen Bestand von 40 auf 25
Reduzieren
Liebe Grüße Jochen


----------



## goldfasan25 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Zusammen
Könnte meinen Biotec 36 für gutes Geld verkaufen hätte dann noch den IBC mit Helix 
Proclear 110 und die Promax 20000 der Vorschlag mit dem Patronenfilter ist zwar sehr gut
glaube aber nicht das ich den alleine bauen kann habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Vorschläge
was den Filter angeht würde mich über Antworten wie immer sehr freuen
Liebe Grüße Jochen


----------



## goldfasan25 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Ebo
Möchte nochmal auf deinen Vorschlag mit der zweiten Pumpe eingehen und einem Compactsieve 2
am IBC im IBC steigt das Wasser von unten nach oben und geht dann in den Teich zurück 
könnte ja auf dem IBC eine Plexiglasplatte anbringen wo das Compactsieve draufsteht dann das Rohr
vom Compactsieve wo das Gefilterte Wasser rauskommt bis auf bis auf Boden des IBC verlängern
würde das so gehen oder ist das falsch? 
Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen     Gruß Jochen


----------



## ebo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo.

Das würde so funktionieren. Zumindest erhöhst du damit den Filterintervall. 1x alle 1-2 Stunden das Wasser durch den oder die Filter halte ich für ideal.

Wie sieht dann die Filterung kpl. aus?
2 Kreisläufe richtig?

Gruss
ebo


----------



## goldfasan25 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht*

Hallo Ebo
Ja genau 2 Kreisläufe mache mir gerade noch einen IBC fertig der steht dann als letze Kammer
fülle ihn mit 400 Liter Helix dann müßte die ganze Sache normalerweise super fluppen
Gruß Jochen


----------

